# Android timer with random state scrambler?



## sneze2r (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi,
Recently i was looking for a decent timer with random state scrambler, i could'nt find it. Is there any timer with random state scrambler for android?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 3, 2014)

I know FiveTimer has random state, IIRC.


----------



## NanoTimer (Oct 3, 2014)

I am currently working to include random-state scrambling in Nano Timer. The next version will have it at least for 3x3, maybe also for 2x2. It should be up probably in a week or two with some other changes like heavy GUI redesign and some additional features.


----------



## Julian (Oct 3, 2014)

Plustimer does for at least 2,3,4,pyra. Check thread for specifics


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 4, 2014)

plusTimer uses the same scrambles as the WCA (except Square-1 filtering), which are random-state for every puzzle except big cubes and Megaminx (they're too large for random-state).
. See the thread on the first page of this subforum.


----------

